# .22LR Match Grade Ammo



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I got lucky last week and bought 1000 rounds of CCI MiniMags at my local Gander Mountain but I got all they had. Went back this week and all they had this time was Federal 40 grain round nose Ultra Match ammo. 50 rounds for $24.99 for .22 is a little high. Or am I missing something? Is this some super duper ammo or something? The guy at Gander said it was the "best" ammo for target shooting. I'm sure he was trying to make a sale though. I paid $7.99 for 100 rounds of CCI last week, so I passed on these.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

.22 has gone nuts in price, maybe even more so than other calibers.

i went to a show last weekend (first one for me in over a year) and the prices for .22 had me flabbergasted. Aguila ran $40 to $80 a brick thru its grades and some stuff called Ely or Elvy (or something close....i never heard of it) was posted at $130 a brick. and that's not a typo....$130 for 500rds!!!

it didn't appear that ammo was moving much, in fact nothing was moving much at all. 9mm was averaging $25 a box, .40 was a little higher. 7.62x39 was hovering close to $400cs. guns were WAY overpriced, like $600 for an average SKS. it will be a while before i hit another show.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

new guy said:


> Well I got lucky last week and bought 1000 rounds of CCI MiniMags at my local Gander Mountain but I got all they had. Went back this week and all they had this time was Federal 40 grain round nose Ultra Match ammo. 50 rounds for $24.99 for .22 is a little high. Or am I missing something? Is this some super duper ammo or something? The guy at Gander said it was the "best" ammo for target shooting. I'm sure he was trying to make a sale though. I paid $7.99 for 100 rounds of CCI last week, so I passed on these.


If that UltraMatch was the stuff with the little dimple on the bottom of the case, I can verify that it is indeed very good ammo. Basically, you need a high-quality target-grade rifle/pistol to really appreciate the accuracy it displays; blasting it up to poke holes in soft-drink cans would be a horrible waste.

I picked up 300 rounds of that load at a going-out-of-business sale about 10 years ago, and I just used up the last of it last year. Whenever I had a rimfire I wanted to check for accuracy, I dug out 10-20 rounds of that stuff and shot a few groups off a rest. Always shot the best group of any ammo in whatever rifle/pistol I tried it in.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm guessing that brick of Eley for $130 was "Team" that comes in a box with light blue label. If it was "Club" in the orange label that price might have been just a little high. Next time, if you really want to have sticker shock, take a look at how much Eley "Tenex" in the red box costs..... BTW these are not inflated/gouging prices for Eley ammo.

Just as DJ Niner said, its NOT plinking ammo!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

A store here sales the Federals Match Grade for $17 a box so they sound a little high to me. I waited in line 3 hours at Walmart to get 675 rds of 22 ammo but that will hold me awhile since I got about 6000 in reserve. A person asked me what can i do with all this and I said Barter if the #[email protected]# hits the fan.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

talldrink said:


> I'm guessing that brick of Eley for $130 was "Team" that comes in a box with light blue label. If it was "Club" in the orange label that price might have been just a little high. Next time, if you really want to have sticker shock, take a look at how much Eley "Tenex" in the red box costs..... BTW these are not inflated/gouging prices for Eley ammo.
> 
> Just as DJ Niner said, its NOT plinking ammo!


blue sounds about right. i didn't walk up on it but the box looked to be blue and maybe white or light gray. definitely not orange or red. i mostly saw the cardboard sign sticking up out of the box with a name and price on it. i just can't wrap my head around any .22lr being worth all that, even this day in age.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Around here we buy 9mm ammo for about $19 for 50 rounds. The .22 at $24.99 just seemed ridiculous to me. I don't shoot in competition, and I mostly shoot a .22 for fun/practice, so I will stick to my stock pile of CCIs.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, I agree. My normal go to ammo is CCI SV in my pistols and Winchester/CCI Subs in my CZ 452. If I'm high volume shooting with family I'll shoot the cheapest plated bulk .22 I can get. The only down side to bulk ammo is that you just don't have near the consistency as you get with real target ammo. Not saying that you can't make a great shot with bulk, you just can't make that great shot over and over and over again time after time. When we're shooting our informal "fun" shoots at my in laws gun shop I'll shoot Eley Match in my CZ if there are a number good of shooters. In my gun there is a HUGE difference and I like what I see when I"m shooting "the good stuff".  Once sighted in I can make a box last 3-4 monthly shoots easy.


----------

